# How late can you use organics?



## Kdog060 (May 19, 2021)

Okay, I'm trying to stay organic as much as possible but from what some others have told me Milorganite (please no discussions on biosolids being organic) is not a good option for the fall applications due to needing microbial activity to break down the Nitrogen and these might not be available in the cooler weather. Does the Purely Organic 10-0-2 sold at Home Depot, which is a plant based organic, break down Nitrogen faster? I was wondering if anyone has used this product and if it might be a solution for my fall applications? What are all you using for the fall and how late do any of you use organic fert in the fall?

P.S. I just saw Purely Organic is 93 % WIN and Milorganite is 87.5 % WIN so I would think it wouldn't be any better than Milorganite


----------



## Buffalolawny (Nov 24, 2018)

Adding liquid potash or Granular Sulphate Of Potash might increase the plant uptake of "N" in cooler months


----------



## M32075 (May 9, 2019)

Urea 46/0/0 is great fall fertilizer just read up on it will burn your grass if application is wrong and it's organic.


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

Microbial activity occurs in the 55-85 degree soil temp range. Once air temps get into the mid-low 60s that's a good gauge to switch to synthetics like the Urea mentioned above.


----------



## spinrut (May 10, 2018)

Kdog060 said:


> Okay, I'm trying to stay organic as much as possible but from what some others have told me Milorganite (please no discussions on biosolids being organic) is not a good option for the fall applications due to needing microbial activity to break down the Nitrogen and these might not be available in the cooler weather. Does the Purely Organic 10-0-2 sold at Home Depot, which is a plant based organic, break down Nitrogen faster? I was wondering if anyone has used this product and if it might be a solution for my fall applications? What are all you using for the fall and how late do any of you use organic fert in the fall?
> 
> P.S. I just saw Purely Organic is 93 % WIN and Milorganite is 87.5 % WIN so I would think it wouldn't be any better than Milorganite


sorry for bumping an old thread, but purely organic is majority water soluble (not win) while milo is, generally, mostly win.

PO will go into the ground relatively quick with watering


----------



## UDturfguy (7 mo ago)

Buffalolawny said:


> Adding liquid potash or Granular Sulphate Of Potash might increase the plant uptake of "N" in cooler months


These elements have zero effect on nitrogen uptake. Temperature is the primary factor for N efficiency and uptake.


----------



## Buffalolawny (Nov 24, 2018)

Potassium is responsible for* helping* plants *regulate processes* regarding the efficient use of *available nitrogen* to grow well.

So i guess you buy N-Ext Products. So why does it include 0-0-"K" in most of or nearly all of their Liquid fertilisers???

If it was temperature based "N" they would be out of business


----------

